# [V] Stephen King:  Die Arena - eingeschweißt - Weltbildedition



## RickSkywalker (25. Dezember 2010)

*[V] Stephen King:  Die Arena - eingeschweißt - Weltbildedition*

Hallo liebe Community!   


Wie aus dem Titel bereits ersichtlich ist, verkaufe ich das Buch "Die Arena" von Stephen King bei ebay. 
Zum Link auf die Auktion bitte hier klicken 


Es handelt sich dabei um die noch eingeschweißte Weltbildedition, denn meine Mutter wollte mir dieses Buch eigentlich zu Weihnachten schenken, hat jedoch erst sehr spät entdeckt, dass ich es natürlich schon läängst habe ^^

Das Besondere an der Weltbildedition ist das sogenannte Flexcover: großes Format, aber ein weicher, flexibler Einband, ähnlich dem von Taschenbüchern. 

Zudem ist die Weltbildedition die derzeit einzige deutsche Ausgabe, die sich beim Titelbild an die Originalversion hält. Das Titelbild ist dabei nicht dasselbe, sehr wohl aber das Gleiche wie auf den amerikanischen Ausgaben.


Eine erholsame Weihnachtszeit euch allen!
RickSkywalker


----------



## RickSkywalker (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [V] Stephen King:  Die Arena - eingeschweißt - Weltbildedition*

Heute endet das Angebot, also wer Lust hat, kann gerne noch zuschlagen


----------

